# Problème AirPods



## Tatsuu (15 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment eu un problème avec mes airpods, quand j'ouvre le boitier le voyant ne s'allume pas donc les AirPods ne se connecte pas, mais quand je clique sur le bouton derrière le voyant s'allume 2 secondes et s'éteint, le boitier s'allume aussi lorsqu'il est branché, une solution?
Tatsuu


----------

